# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Baldwin Return

## lizann

Baldwin a name synonymous with Coronation Street could be heard again on the cobbles as rumours are rife that a Baldwin will make a return to the street later this year.

Who could it be?

Mark, Danny, Adam, Linda, Warren, Jamie or Frankie or unless Mike is back as a ghost

----------

chucktaylor83 (16-07-2009), tammyy2j (21-05-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I wonder whether the as yet unnamed Baldwin character is the fiancee of Emily's niece that is coming back to Corrie?

----------


## angel_eyes87

It won't be Adam, the one that plays him is in Fair City I think, unless they replace him with a new actor. 

I think it could be Mark and Linda.

----------


## Perdita

Danny Baldwin was meant to come back when he first left. Although it has been longer than the year he was meant to be away from Corrie. Debra Stephenson (Frankie) does not seem to be doing anything and her last child she had is around 2 years old now - perhaps she is looking for work again after finishing her panto season.  :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It won't be Jamie.  The actor was on GMTV this morning talking about a play he is doing with Michelle Collins and Adam is joining River City up in Scotland.

----------


## tammyy2j

The only ones i'd like to see back is Danny and Linda but Bradley Walsh is doing well with L&O UK so i doubt he will return - they might recast the role of Linda since Jacqueline Pirie is gone from acting

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maybe it's a long-lost relative that no-one new exsisted and they are bringing them onto the street. The Dingles and Mitchell's have been getting away with it for years.

----------

tammyy2j (22-05-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wasn't Danny supposed to return at some point a while back? Im sure i read it a few times

----------


## Chloe O'brien

There's not really a reason for any of them to return. Danny could have if Leanne was still around, but apart from that it would be pointless.

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah I don't see the point either, they're all in the past now.

----------


## Perdita

> There's not really a reason for any of them to return. Danny could have if Leanne was still around, but apart from that it would be pointless.


Leanne is coming back though at the end of the year  :Smile:

----------


## angel_eyes87

They're trying to get viewers interested by saying they're bringing back someone from a popular family.

----------


## Perdita

Usually works if the character was  popular for one reason or another  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah but Danny was a bit of a drip wasn't he. Always moping around lusting after his step-mum Frankie. If they were to bring back any of the Baldwins Frankie or Linda would be my preferred choice.

----------


## Perdita

Tabloid rumour is rife that when Danny-boy Baldwin returns to Coronation Street he'll get together with Carla Connor and expand his empire in ladies pants. This could just work. Two egos, one factory, it could be a good fight.


Corrie Blog

----------


## chucktaylor83

> Baldwin a name synonymous with Coronation Street could be heard again on the cobbles as rumours are rife that a Baldwin will make a return to the street later this year.
> 
> Who could it be?
> 
> Mark, Danny, Adam, Linda, Warren, Jamie or Frankie or unless Mike is back as a ghost


Bring Mike the ghost back!

----------


## lizann

> Yeah but Danny was a bit of a drip wasn't he. Always moping around lusting after his step-mum Frankie. If they were to bring back any of the Baldwins Frankie or Linda would be my preferred choice.


Danny was Frankie's husband - Jamie was Frankie's step son

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> Yeah but Danny was a bit of a drip wasn't he. Always moping around lusting after his step-mum Frankie. If they were to bring back any of the Baldwins Frankie or Linda would be my preferred choice.
> 
> 
> Danny was Frankie's husband - Jamie was Frankie's step son


I thought he was going to come back ages ago I guess this will not happen now?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its been said atleast about three times now on different occasions that Danny was supposed to be returning, I dunno whats happening with that.

----------


## Hannelene

I would of loved to of seen him back but now I wonder how would he make a return?

----------


## GossipGirl

Is this true or have they left it too long for a return to be possible?

----------


## parkerman

Jed Stone returned after a gap of about 40 years!

----------


## GossipGirl

Jed? The man that Tony almost killed? 

So you think its possible that Danny could return too?

----------


## parkerman

Yes, that's the one.

Anything is possible in Soapland.

----------


## GossipGirl

I know!
He could come back once Tony disappears off our screens for a little while maybe he could come back and be some kind of love interest for Carla?

----------


## Hannelene

danny and carla? i keep shaking my head but it could work

----------


## GossipGirl

I think Danny and Leanne again would be better

----------


## Hannelene

Isn't the actor who played Danny a gameshow host now?

----------


## GossipGirl

don't know  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

He was in Law & Order UK

----------


## GossipGirl

I saw that and that wasn't too bad but it wasn't great either

----------


## Hannelene

Maybe he never comes back

----------


## tammyy2j

SOAP legend Johnny Briggs wants to come back from the dead as Mike Baldwinâs evil twin brother.

He would even welcome a Dallas-style return like Bobby Ewing in 1986.


Millions saw Baldwin, who had battled Alzheimerâs Disease, die in the arms of his long-time enemy Ken Barlow three years ago.


Asked if it would ever be possible to return, Johnny, 74, right, replied: âWhy not â I think it could work.


âIt worked in Dallas where he came out of the shower as someone else. I would do something like that, definitely.â


Johnny added: âI do miss it â I miss the camaraderie backstage. It honestly is like one huge family. Everyone just gets on so well.


âTalk about ageism on TV is silly â there is no sell-by date on a good actor.


âBut I donât really regret leaving when I remember how hard it was. To be honest the hours were getting longer and longer.


âIt got to the point where I just thought: âI donât want to be carried out of here on a stretcherâ.â


A source said: âJohnny was a hugely popular figure in Corrie among viewers and his co-stars.â

----------


## Hannelene

Is this some kind of joke? Why did he allow himself to be killed of?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Did he not leave to retire?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, he did. Retirement obviously does not keep him entertained enough.

----------


## Hannelene

he shouldn't of had the character killed off as now he can never come back

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps he can come back to haunt poor Ken in his dreams  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

I think he will always haunt Ken in his dreams as from knowing a little about their history from reading about the characters online I think Deirdre should of been with Mike.

----------


## Perdita

Johnny Briggs has insisted that his recent comments about a possible return to Coronation Street should not have been taken seriously.

Last week, a tabloid newspaper reported that Briggs wanted to make a Weatherfield comeback in the future, even though his character Mike Baldwin was killed off in 2006.

At the time, the 71-year-old actor was quoted as saying that such a move could work because US soap Dallas set a precedent with its unexpected Bobby Ewing (Patrick Duffy) twist.

However, asked if the reports were accurate in an interview with What's On TV, Briggs replied: "No, it was a joke! They asked was there any chance of me going back to Coronation Street and I said, 'Mike's dead - how could I come back?' They pointed out that it happened with Duffy and the actress in Dallas. So I joked and said, 'In that case, I'll be back!'"

On whether a return would ever be possible, he said: "I shouldn't think so, because to me Coronation Street is one of the most realistic shows on television, and to do something like that would be a bit silly. 

"Everyone who's in Coronation Street thinks that they're the star in it, but there's only one star of the street and that's the pub! Take the Rovers Return away and you wouldn't have a show, would you? I always loved doing things in the Rovers and giving them a rollicking!"

Briggs will be seen making a one-off appearance in BBC medical drama Doctors next week.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...ie-return.html

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street actor Johnny Briggs has revealed that he would be willing to sign up for a permanent role in Doctors.

The 71-year-old, best known for his role as Weatherfield's Mike Baldwin, will be seen making a guest appearance as convicted criminal John Cotham on the BBC medical drama next week.

Discussing his time with the soap in an interview with What's On TV, Briggs commented: "It's been absolutely wonderful. When I stopped and semi-retired I thought I wouldn't do much, but it was absolutely great - what a nice bunch they are as well!"

Asked whether he would accept a full-time part, he replied: "Oh yes! It's a good show, I really enjoyed doing it." 

Briggs also revealed that he agreed to take on the role of John following encouragement from his daughter.

He said: "I watched it and I thought, 'This is quite good, this series!'. I mentioned it to my children. I have a 26-year-old daughter who's an actress, and she said, 'Oh Daddy, that was really good - I'd give my right arm to be in it!'."

Briggs's Doctors episode will air next Monday at 1.45pm on BBC One.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...full-time.html

----------


## lizann

online talk of recast mark baldwin return

----------

